# My Daisy is very sick *RIP*



## cheryl (Oct 30, 2007)

Well,i have just come back from the vets,and my Daisy is dying,she has bone cancer,it's spreading through her body 

What do i do?,i don't know what to do!...the vet wanted me to put her down there and then,but i couldn't,because i would have ended up into a total mess..i asked him can she come home for a few days..and then i will make that decision,i don't know if that is being selfish or not of me taking her home

I couldn't put her to sleep just now...i keep thinking about Marshmallow

Oh god!...what's going on with my bunnies

:bigtears:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hate to hear she's so ill 

Is she acting different. What took you to the vet? I might have missed it on here. If so, I'm sorry 

You need to take this into your heart and make the decision for her when it becomes more pain than pleasure. If she can't do her normal things like eat, poop, drink, and if she's having pain. It's time.

If it's not so bad yet, give it a few days but don't let her linger in suffering. 

:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, oh no. I am so sorry, geez. I don't know what's going on, but please don't blame yourself. 

I would do what you're doing, keep her home. When you feel she is in pain and not doing well, that's your decision...

Oh Cheryl...I just don't know what to say anymore...you poor thing.

Daisey, I'm so sorry. Please try to feel good for awhile. We love you.

Cheryl, please pm me if you need to talk...:bigtears:

Trying to send good vibes.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

I feel as if i'm flooding the board with all my problems with my bunnies and i'm sick of it!..so i thought i would just wait and see what was wrong with her.

She's lost a ton of weight,real fast,and then she stopped using her right back leg just a little while ago,she would just drag it..she has no hip joint in that leg as she had to have it removed.

I was thinking maybe she had arthritis or something and i was going to make a post about arthritis....but it's worse than that

The vet was feeling her foot today and he really feels as if it's eating away at her bone,because it just didn't feel normal and the weight loss.

I was worried that she would have to have an operation,and she doesn't do to well under anesthetic (sp),i'm stupid.When she was spayed i nearly lost her,and when she had the op to remove her hip joint,i nearly lost her again.

The vet said the same thing as you said Bo,if she's eating and drinking then she will be ok for a few days,but if she gets worse before then,then i have to take her in immediately.

I'm at a loss here


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Angel..i just don't know how i'm going to find the courage to take her back to the vet to be PTS...i feel sick


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 31, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Thanks Angel..i just don't know how i'm going to find the courage to take her back to the vet to be PTS...i feel sick



Oh sweetheart. I'm here for you? I don't know what to say sweetie. Please feel free to pm my butt off and just vent if you have to, I don't care. Let it out there if you want. I don't mind, I'll respond to you hon. 

I'm so sorry:grumpy:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm so very sorry! I know it must be heartwrenching with all you've been through.

Sometimes we are given the ones who need us most. You have this deep love and caring for the bunnies. Daisy has had issues before as you've said. She needed someone who would love and care for her no matter what and she has had you. 

How old is Daisy? btw.

I'm glad that you have some time to at least say your goodbyes. It's so hard and I know there are going to be loads of tears, but if she has to go.. you have that much at least.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

You know Bo..i don't even know how old she is..i was at the pet shop one day buying pellets,when the girl said to me..did you see the bunnies?,Daisy and her brother had been dumped at the petshop,left in a box.They didn't know her age,so i have no idea,but she is an older bunny because she just looks older than the other bunnies..all i knew is that she needed a home...oh and they were selling her cheap because she wasn't a baby bunny :X...they still made a profit of the poor girl


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm gonna go awayand cry now :bigtears:


----------



## Haley (Oct 31, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> I feel as if i'm flooding the board with all my problems with my bunnies and i'm sick of it!..so i thought i would just wait and see what was wrong with her.


Oh Cheryl dont ever feel like you are burdening us. We are always here for you and want to help you through your troubled times, even if they seem never ending at the moment.

I am just in pure shock over this. I just dont understand why this is happening to you.

I dont know much about cancer, but can he really tell thats what it is without performing any tests? Or did I miss something?

For now, just try your best to keep her weight on and just doing the day to day. Our babies can be a lot stronger than they look. She'll let you know when she's ready and you can help her to be comfortable and feel so special during this difficult time.

I dont know what to say other than we're here for you- whatever you need. 

Im praying for strength for you and your sweet girl

Haley


----------



## Spring (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know what to say, my heart goes out to you...I can't believe it . You of all people do not deserve so much hurt and heart ache. In your heart you will know when it's time for Daisy to go, and I'm sure she will tell you too..
Stay strong...I'll be thinking of you and Daisy. We are always here for you.:bunnyhug:

:cry2


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh sweetheart... You've gone through so much already, so quickly :hug1
You can always talk to me about it, if you feel like you need to. You'll never be a burden to me, and I'm sure the rest of the forum feels the same. So much has happened! Don't feel like you have to hold anything back because you think you might be burdening us. 

Are you absolutely sure she has bone cancer? (Did the vet do any tests...?) Is there a way you could get a second opinion?
Even if she does....keep her with you only as long as she still seems happy. You're not being selfish to want to hold on to her just a little longer. (I know my boy's loss hit so fast, I hardly even had time to say goodbye before he was gone...)
Maybe take some time in her last few days to just stay with her and spend some time with her. It won't lessen the pain if she has to go soon, but it might help you (And her) to say goodbye.

Remember we're all here for you :group:
My PM box is always open (And if you want to talk to me on MSN messenger, my email is [email protected]) You don't have to go through this alone :hearts

~Diana


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Haley and Leanne :hug:

You know,i thought when i first seen Daisy dragging her foot,i first thought of EC as well,but she didn't have any other symptoms like Pippi has,and then i thought arthritis..because when she had her hip joint removed the Dr warned me that she will most probably end up with bad arthritis in the joint eventually.

I really should learn on explaining myself properly sometimes,and nothing seems to be making any sense to me at the moment anyway..i'm really sorry

Daisy had a xray,because when the vet felt her foot,it felt broken he said,but when he looked at it,it wasn't broken at all,it was being eaten away,and was travelling up her leg:shock:.He was also saying that when he touched it,it was very sore because of the way she was acting...so he did give me some metacam for her,and some baytril for the few days,because her foot was also red and hot to the touchand was also swelling up,she also had some kind of infection in it as well.

I really didn't listen to much of what he said,i just heard blah,blah bone cancer,blah blah,his words weren't sinking in..i know..i'm an idiot!



How can i look at Daisy knowing that she has to leave me soon.

I don't think the Dr was very happy with me taking her home,i know he wanted me to do what was best there and then,i guess i can understand that because he's just thinking about Daisy.

When i go back to the vet,i will ask him to go through everything again for me,as i really didn't listen to much of what he was sayingin the beginning...i do that all the time when i'm under those kinds of circumstances.

My son Anthony had cancer,and i heard nothing of what the doctors were saying,until they had to go through everything again with me....i'm such a pain



I was supposed to go to the post office today to get a money order,for one of those calanders from Sabrina's house,so i just sent my son Anthony to go do it for me,i really didn't feel like going anywhere at the moment.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Diana,that really means a lot to me,especially since you just lost your little boy as well :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

You know,i was also thinking about that second opinion Diana,i keep thinking what if the dr has made a mistake or something,what if it's just a really bad infection or something,but the bone in her foot is being eaten away



Daisy is still eating ok though,like Marsh did,i don't understand why she isn't acting sick :?,she is just very,very skinny and she cannot move around as much,she's lost a lot of weight


----------



## bunnylady (Oct 31, 2007)

:bigtears:I am so so sorry to hear about daisy you are in my prayers.

bunnylady


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about her bones.... 
If you need to talk, I'll be on for a few more hours. 
As far as Daisy...
Watch her, love her, enjoy being with her as long as you can before she's ready to go. :hug:
I know it will be painful to be with her and look at her in her last few days knowing that she'll soon be gone, but once she is, the only thing you'll want is to be able to see her and hold her again. 

~Diana


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Thankyou Bunnylady:hug: and Diana (you are just to kind):hug:

I'm just debating to myself,if i should post a picture of her leg,she couldn't really sit up before,she kinda just laid down,but every now and again she will get the strength to sit up,but her foot is bent backwards,and when i pick her up,herleg just dangles,like it's dead,but it's not because she still has feeling in it


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Iv'e been thinking about that second opinion more and more now,i'm wondering if it would be worth it to get another opinion before i did anything.

I have not seen this Dr before,as dr Lee is away (typical,just when i needed him)

But there is still that problem with her bones being eaten away,i don't know much about cancer in bunnies either,and i can only listen to what the vet tells me

Now i don't know what to do


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 31, 2007)

It probably wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion (As long as he's not too far away as to stress the poor girl too much) 
My mother was diagnosed with cancer by one doctor, and she cried for days before another doctor told her that she didn't have it after all. (SheACTUALLY hasKrohn's diesease, got about a foot of small intestine removed, and was fine after that)
Mistakes can always be made, even by doctors, so it may be a good idea to get a second opinion. (And if it's the same result, at least now you can be entirely sure)
Good luck with whatever you choose :hug:

~Diana


----------



## EdieRabbit (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm saying a prayer for her. My husband and I don't have children and I see our kitties, and now, our bunny, as our babies. I can't imagine what itwould belike for one of them to be sick. Godbless you and your baby Daisy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

I wish I had the answer for you. I think I'd call that vet and ask him what made him so sure it was cancer. Could it be something else?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

I was just GOOGLING *snicker* and found that bunnies can get osteoporosis. Guess what it does to them? 

httphttp://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/Rabbit-Osteoporosis-Arthritis.htm

Google it - lots of articles. Could be something to look into.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Edierabbit :hug:,and yes,it's the most hardest thing when you have a sick pet,it's really really hard.

And Diana...wow that was some mistake that they made with your mum,but like you said..mistakes can happen.

Iv'e calmed down a lot now,and i can think more clear.

Bo,because Daisy has lost a ton of weight in a short time,and what the x ray showed he believed it was bone cancer,because her bones are being eaten away,the dr could move her foot around :shock:,i'm wondering if a blood test might be more accurate,i don't know

Ok lets just say the dr made a mistake..there is still that problem with her bones and it's going up her leg

I'm so confused now..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah, thinking it over - it's probably the correct diagnosis. There isn't much you can do when it's that severe. 

See how she does for the next day or two. Poor girl. I wish we could just kiss her and make it all better! 

I wish I could help you more too!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the link Bo,i had a look through it..but i just don't know

If it isn't cancer,i'm wondering what could eat her bones away,i don't know if arthritis can do that or not


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

This is Daisy,i feel really bad now about not talking about her more,she really is an awesome bunny,where ever Daisy came from,it looks like they just chucked any rabbit together and Daisy is the end result..you can tell by all her different colours..poor girl,my sister calls her the weird one..i say she's unique ,her brother looked exactly the same as her,this is an older picture of her taken just over a year and a half ago


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh Cheryl...I'm so so sorry to hear this...oh, as if you haven't been through enough lately...

My heart is with you...and let me know if you need a friend to talk to...I'm here for you...:hug::hearts


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Rosie,i really appreciate that :hug:

I just took Daisy outside for a few minutes,she has been stuck inside for a while now,i stayed out there with her,and she just munched on the grass,she cannot really move around much so she stayed in one spot..i just want her to be happy..because i just don't know what's going to happen (i should rephrase that and say..i know what's going to happen),she may as well enjoy everything she can at the moment...poor girl

I took this picture and you can see the way she holds her foot,it just drags behind her 

As the vet was feeling her all over today,he said he can feel every little bit of her insides,because she is just so thin


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

She's so pretty! I love her colors.

You have had such a rough time lately. I feel so bad for you and wish I could do more to help. 

Whatever the reason this is all happening, we might never know but once again, someone has taken in a bunny who needed them so badly and she's had a good life since. Enjoyher all you can while you still have her.

:bunnyhug:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh no! Cheryl you don't deserve this, you are such a wonderful person. :tears2:

Poor Daisy. :hug:

If you ever need to talk just send me a note - I'm off school this week so I'll be here.


----------



## JimD (Oct 31, 2007)

I so sorry you're going through all of this 

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.

~Jim


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Bo B..i know,she is just the prettiest little thing,i love her to bits...and i think it was fate that day when i went to the pet shop,the day that Daisy was dumped...i don't know how someone can do that,you know..just leave an animal sitting there all by itself,what if something had happened...not that anybody would have cared anyway..life can be very sad 

Thankyou Michaela and Jim..your words really mean a lot to me :hug:

I've been thinking,and i thought about asking for some advice from a woman who runs the South Australian rabbit rescue,she's a very nice lady,i have met her a few times before,she used to be a veterinary nurse,but i know she still does help out in different vets ocassionally..she's just always busy,and very very hard to get a hold of because she is always out on a rescue..but i'm going to try anyway.

I'm glad i brought Daisy home today,it's given me a bit of time

Cheryl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 31, 2007)

:hug1I'll be keeping you and Daisy in my thoughts. I'm so sorry your baby is ill.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I am sorry for what you are going through. How is Daisy doing today? Please don't blame yourself for anything. You took in the beautiful cutie and gave her a life that no one else could have given her. 

You and Daisy are in my prayers.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 31, 2007)

Cheryl, I'm so sorry for all you are going through! Daisy is a beauty, and you know that she knows how much you love her....We'll keep you and Daisy in our prayers.....This forum is so incredible....so much support and love just waiting for you....ray:


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2007)

Honestly unless an animal is in dire straights like can't breath or something that is making them extreamly painful, or things along those lines, then it really isn't harmful to take them home to seek a second opinion or to have a few more days with them now that you have "the news". In my opinion a vet who has both animal and person interest in mind will tell you in their opinion they feel it is best to PTS, but that they understand that it is sudden and shocking news and that you may need a few days to think it over or to say your last good byes or to even get a second opinion. 

A good way to confirm a bone tumor is to have a bone biopsy done, but I think you would be hesitant about this as they are sedated for this.Squamous Cell Carcinoma (SCC) does destroy the bone and cause swelling in the area, below is a toe of a dog that has it look at the end digit where the arrow points you can see how the bone is just dissapearing. 






another type of tumor called osteosarcoma forms in a different waygrowing around the bone xray of a cats leg






serious infections have been known to eat away at the bone as well. A rabbit who was brought into the clinic had a large abcess on her jaw cause not from teeth but from a bite from another rabbit. the abcesses had been there quite some time before she was brought in, and had started to deterioate the bone. She stayed with us for a long time and was on antibiotics for a month and a half. in the end she ended up coming home with me. at the end of her treatment her abcess was gone and she lived 3 more years with out any more. she was a very old rabbit when she came to us. 

I hope this is some small help. best wishes I feel for you


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh Cheryl :tears2::hug2:

I'm so sorry to hear about all this. I wish you wouldn't be going through this at all. I too would have taken her home though, I wouldn't have been able to make such decisions so quickly.

One thing that bothers me is you being told that she has cancer and an infection. Could it be a very severe infection that got out of hand? If so, could it be treated? 

I really have no advice or anything really helpful to say so please just know that we are here for you and sharing your pain. :hug2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 31, 2007)

Omg Cheryl, I justcan't believe this.:bigtears:You have been through so much already...you don't deserve this.:tears2: If I could take all your pain and troubles away I would do so in a heart beat.:hug:

All I can say is that you may want to make sure that there is no way Daisy can be saved before you make the decision to have her pts. Making that decision for Ruby was the hardest and most painful thing I have ever done in my life - but knowing there was no way to save her at least gave me some closure.

My thoughts and prayers are with you Cheryl...you know where I am if you need to talk.ray:Tell Daisy we all love her ok?:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Thankyou for all the kind words everyone..from the bottom of my heart..thankyou :hug:

Gabby,thanks for that info..the first picture is what Daisy's foot looks like..the bone is being eaten away and her foot has swelled up,that's why the vet gave me some baytril for the few days...maybe his diagnoses is correct but i just don't want to believe it..i don't know 

I'm still going to try to get in contact with this lady(the lady who rescues bunnies) i just want to see what she thinks.

The only thing is is trying to get a hold of her.

I put Daisy in the loungeroom this morning,so she is just hanging out by the window,poor girl..i hate seeing her like this

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry..double post


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cheryl. You've been having the worst time ever the last few months.

I don't think it's wrong to look for a second opinion or look for more advice. Daisy sounds like she's still doing fairly well and it's not critical that you have her PTS right this very moment. Although I would call the vet back and demand some stronger pain meds. Metacam if pretty light and there are other options that will do more for her, such as some of the mild opiates. Some vets are hesitant to use them because they might upset the GI tract, but so does pain in rabbits anyway. Humans with cancer get really strong pain meds, rabbits should too. And no, stuff like Tramadol should not make her loopy.

Randy (ra7751) knows more about pain meds, if you want to pm him about it.

:big kiss:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh thankyou Angela,i didn't realize that the metacam wouldn't be strong enough,i will call them and see what can be done for her.

I was also just looking around on the net for more info..it was a bit hard to find the info but i did come across one article about bone cancer,but it was a dog,but the dog had the same problem as Daisy,the limb that the cancer has affected makes it lame,so they can no longer use it,and the swelling..just like Daisy's foot.

Here is just another picture that i took yesterday when i posted the first picture,but this one show's her foot better


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

Well i called the vet today,but i didn't actually talk to the vet myself,so i just talked to the nurse instead,i asked her if she could ask the Dr if Daisy can have stronger pain meds,the nurse went off to go talk with the Dr,she then comes back and says,that the Dr isn't sure what to give her,because you have to be careful what meds you give a bunny,she said they don't tolerate some meds very well,can upset their system...she said the metacam should do the job just fine.

Now what!!

I hung up the phone disapointed,and now i'm worrying that the metacam isn't going to help her at alland she is in pain.

Now i'm getting fustrated and mad...i want Daisy to be ok.

I hate seeing her like this..bunnies are mean't to be hopping around 

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, from what it looks like and how you describe it, I don't know that she's going to get complete relief. She's lost the use of her leg, there's obviously sore and irritated skin, and keeping her as comfortable as possible is about all you can do for now.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, my heart goes out to you, you are going through such a horrible time . I really don't have any more advice than what has been given, but just to let you know i am thinking and praying for you and Daisy!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2007)

This site has some more info on pain meds:

http://www.bunnylu.org/pain.html

Also check out the Medirabbit site, I don't have time to check but it should have more info as well as professional sources for more information. You could print these out and bring them to the vet to look at, or try to talk to him about it over the phone. I'm not sure what would be best in this situation although Randy might have an idea.

FYI, human end-stage terminal cancer patients usually get morphine and lots of it. But that makes you really loopy (high) and is also strictly regulated because it is highly addictive.


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

*sigh*

My only advice that I can give is euthanasia. It just doesn't seem that her quality of life is very good. I mean, you can draw it out with pain medicine, but how much of her personality will really be there? Pain meds _are_ hard to use in a rabbit over a long period of time.

I can't tell you what to do. I can only tell you what my opinion is. And that is it.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm really sorry to say this, but I second Ivory's opinion. I don't think it serves any good to stretch out her life if the quality isn't at it's best you know. I really wish there was a positive prognosis, but I think it would be best to let her go peacefully. I'm sorry :hug::tears2:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

I know what i should do,i just couldn't make that decision there and then like i had to with Marshy...i know i'm being really stupid you know...i know that!

I know i have to do whats best for Daisy,think about her quality of life..i know all that and i've done nothing but think of that

The hardest part now is packing her up in her basket and taking her to the vet and knowing she isn't coming home alive....i know i sound very sooky...well i am a big sook and i cannot help it,i just cry when i'm faced with these kinds of things..that's just me i guess


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Cheryl...I'm so sorry sweetie. 

You just take your time and do what you feel is best when you feel it best:hug:.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Cheryl...you're not reacting in any way that I think any of us cannot understand. You've very recently lost two others...and you're having the intense desire to hang onto your girl...and I understand...

I know that you'll do what's best for her...maybe just at this moment, neither of you are quite ready to let go...and it's totally and completely understandable. 

I had the same thought as the others...except in having so much loss recently, and in fact having lost one of my own, I couldn't bring myself to tell you to put down your girl.

You're a wonderful, amazing woman...and I know that you'll make the right decision for both of you. 

Don't worry, Hun...you're on the right track here...don't do it until you're ready...but also be aware of her state. 

We're here for and with you, Sweetie...drop me a line on MSN if you need to talk, ok? I'm here for you...

Lots of love,

Rosie*


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh honey I'm so sorry, I didn't want to come across as callous in my post.

I know what you mean, it was so hard when I had to put my bunny Merry down- she was so sick, and I had just lost another bunny about five weeks before, named Holly. I had tried so hard to save Merry and I just couldn't. Even today I look back and I think of things that I should have done or could have done better- but didn't. Maybe those things, would have changed the outcome. Maybe they wouldn't have.

But you just have to do what's best for them. You do what's best for them in every other aspect of their lives- so extend that love and care to this.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheryl,

PLEASE don't berate yourself for your feelings about your Daisy! When the time is right for a decision to be made, you will know in your heart, and will act on it, because you love her so deeply. There's not ONE thing that you are doing that is wrong, imho. We'll be praying for you, and will hold you and Daisy up. Friends are there to hold you and your loved ones up when you can't hold yourself up. That's what is so awesome about this forum....so many caring friends with a common love. Pats and nose rubs, and lots of love from us here in Pennsylvania....Grace


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

I knew in my heart i should have put her to sleep that day..i really really should have,the Dr wanted me to..

Ivory,you didn't come across as callous at all,i just burst into tears because i know it's the truth...i really do know


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cheryl , I've had no internet for a couple of days and was so sad to come back on and read this thread.

I understand how you feel, and you aren't a sook, Daisy is your baby! You know what's best for her.

I'm not sure what to say , but I send my love to you and Daisy.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

Grace,i know what you mean about this forum,sometimes when i'm going through such a time with my bunnies,i come here,even if i don't post anything that day,i just feel content knowing that i'm surrounded by warm loving people who love their bunnies as much as me,but you know how can being in a place hurt,yet feel so comforting at the same time.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Cheryl - you will know when you are ready.:tears2: We are all here for you.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Jess and Michelle

I guess i was just hoping the Dr got the diagnoses wrong,but even if he did,there is still the fact of her not being able to use her leg,and that's not really fair for her


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 1, 2007)

That's just how the forum has been for me, too...I know how you feel, Hun...

My heart is with you...
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> but you know how can being in a place hurt,yet feel so comforting at the same time.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I could never put any of my baby to sleep on the spot. Don't feel bad for that. :tears2:I would never ever be able to do it that way. I totally understand. My rabbit (well my mother's but I loved it as much) she was doing better so it seemed but when the vet told me I should put her to sleep I was so in shock. I just wasn't ready. It's not something you are ever ready for really. But not having a proper goodbye... I couldn't do that. I brought her home. 

The reason I say it, is because I know how much it hurts. And I know that we want to hold on forever. Unfortunately, I held on too long and she suffered. I never made it to the vet. That is something that took me forever to forgive myself for. I don't want to see something like that happen to someone else.

It's the worst way to lose a friend. 

:hug:

I really am sorry... :cry1:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

Ms Binky,i'm sorry you went through all that..i don't want that to happen to Daisy,i don't want her to suffer,i just don't know why this is happening

When i had to put Marsh to sleep there and then,it was hard....so,so hard


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> I know what i should do,i just couldn't make that decision there and then like i had to with Marshy...i know i'm being really stupid you know...i know that!
> 
> I know i have to do whats best for Daisy,think about her quality of life..i know all that and i've done nothing but think of that
> 
> The hardest part now is packing her up in her basket and taking her to the vet and knowing she isn't coming home alive....i know i sound very sooky...well i am a big sook and i cannot help it,i just cry when i'm faced with these kinds of things..that's just me i guess



Aww hon, I know it's so hard. It's probably one of the hardest decisions I've ever been faced with. You know it's the right thing, you know it's helping her but you want her to live and you don't want to be the one to say it's time and take her.

If you can have a close friend take her maybe that would help? 

Keep in mind, you love her and you don't want her to be suffering. When you think about something like the horrible pain that you get when you just stub your toe on something..... it's awful right at first..... she must be going through similar pain all the time right now. Ya know? You don't want her to feel that. She's a bunny so she's going to hide her pain a lot - it's their nature. If you notice she's not feeling well - then it's definitely hurting her.

I'm not going to tell you that it's time - only you and she can know for sure. Just try to think of her feelings and not how much you'll miss her. It's not fair to make her stay if she is in pain all the time.

:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

You know Bo,your right about everything you say....it's just hard and i still keep thinking what if he made a mistake.



Ok,i know i'm starting to sound crazy here,but that is how i'm feeling at the moment,i'm feeling desperate..but what if it is just a reallybad infection in her leg,and the vet just got it wrong

She can still clean herself,she was cleaning herself just before i dropped my son of at school,just a half hour ago,and she is eating and drinkingok still

What if she doesn't have cancer,and she is losing weight because of pain,i know bunnies can lose weight from being in pain


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheryl - I understand your concerns hon, believe me I went through the samewith Ruby. All I can say is make sure that there is nothing you can do to help Daisybefore you lether go...and if and when you let her go make sure it is when you are both ready.

Thinking of you Cheryl.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww Jess,you are just the sweetest

Well,i finally got in contact with Sally just now,the rabbit rescuerer,i will be taking Daisy down to see her at 3:20pm this afternoon.

I was talking to her on the phone about Daisy,she was saying that if it is infact bone cancer and it's gotten into her blood,well then that's it...but at least i will have that second opinion,and it just helps that she is a veterinary nurse


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep. If you need to get a second opinion, get it. 

I understand completely. It is one of the worst responsibilities as a pet owner. 

I wish I had a way to help you.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh gosh Bo,this is really the hardest part about owning pets..it's when they get sick,and it's even worse because i'm not a strong person..my heart rules my brain,instead of the other way around.

I'm feeling better now that i finally got a hold of Sally,i feel as if a big weight has just been lifted of my shoulders...even if the outcome is going to be bad..at least i know i did all i can for Daisy before i made that decision.

Oh come on 3:20!!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

You know,i just wanted to take this opportunity and say a bigTHANKYOU to Randy,he was willing to talk to my vet about Daisy,i cannot believe someone would do that for me.

Thankyou Randy :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck. I'll be thinking about you and Daisy.

I agree, Randy is awesome for that and other things!


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

You can get micropathology tests done to see if it's cancer....


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> You can get micropathology tests done to see if it's cancer....


Is that a blood test?


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

No, you take a biopsy of the bone, and look at it under a microscope. Osteomyelitis looks different than an osteosarcoma.

Neither is better than the other...


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

Gosh it's only 10:30am here at the moment..still a while to wait


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> No, you take a biopsy of the bone, and look at it under a microscope. Osteomyelitis looks different than an osteosarcoma.
> 
> Neither is better than the other...



Oh that was what i was afraid of..Daisy doesn't do to well under anaesthetic,she has been put under twice now and she just had a hard time with it

So a blood test wouldn't show anything?


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

Sometimes a blood test can show cancer, sometimes not. But I don't know how much blood would be required- if a large amount of blood is required, she would probably have to be put under anyway.

If you really want to know whether or not this is really cancer (which is probably is) then don't go to a vet nurse, go to an onocologist. 

Look honey, I'm really sorry, but neither is any better than the other. Osteomyelitis that bad is no better than her having cancer.

:?


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep,i really do understand where you are coming from Ivory,i'm not going to go ahead and do anything that is going to cause Daisy any stress,i'm not going to get any tests done...it's really not fair to put her through all that now..so i'm not going to,but i will still go and see Sally though..just for my own piece of mind.


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

Best of luck to you hon, I'm sorry you've been going through all this.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheryl, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Daisey...spend quality time with her, as I'm sure you are. Just know you did all you could.

When you said earlier that you are not a strong person...right there with ya. We all understand too. You're not alone in this, really.:hug:ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you did right in bringing her home. It gives you a chance to say good bye if that is what is needed. It also gives your boys and the other rabbits a chance at saying goodbye. 

You have had alot of loss in the last few months and don't deserve it. :hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't blame you for needing to know for a fact if the vet's opinion is right. Keep us updated, we're going through it with you :hugsquish:


----------



## Jenson (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I think you'll know when she's ready to go. I would have brought her home too.


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2007)

Im praying for you and Daisy, Cheryl.

I think youre doing everything right. Bringing her home with you was the right decision and when and if its her time she will let you know. 

Im here if you need me. Sending lots of prayers for strength for you and Daisy.

-Haley


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheryl? did you take her to the appointment?


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys...thankyou everyone for putting up with me through this,this has been one of the toughtest things i've had to face with my bunnies,and i've gone through a fair bit lately and i don't know why,i knew i should have putDaisy to sleep that day,you know,i should have done what is best...i really really knew it..but my heart got in the way big time and i guess i was just fooling myself somehow into thinking that the Dr made a mistake,that somehowDaisy just had an infection of some kind...i don't know what i'm feeling at the moment...i feel such sadness,like it's wrapped itselfaround me and it won't let go..i'm trying to be strong here,but it's not working.

I hate being me when i'm faced with these situations,all i do is cry..why can't i be strong like a normal person?,all i can do is just break down and cry like a baby,how is that going to help Daisy?!.

I just want to go to sleep and wake up in the morning and everything will be ok again..it's not going to happen though.

My little bunny world feels like it's falling apart..and there is nothing i can do to stop it.

All i can say is that it's not fair

:bigtears:

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Cheryl? did you take her to the appointment?


I have to say goodbye to her


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 2, 2007)

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I am so sorry. At least you were able to bring her home for a few daysto prepare yourself to say goodbye- and to spend a little extra time with her. I cant imagine how hard this is for you.

We're here for you hun. I am so truly sorry.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2007)

I had taken Daisy to see Sally today,so i still have some updating to do,but i don't feel like doing it now,so i will do it tomorrow when i don't feel so tired..it's 11:50pm here at the moment...i had just been on photobucket looking at pictures

My sweet Daisy...







Her colour of her fur looks so nice here..she has since started losing her colour..i'm guessing it's because of the cancer


----------



## f_j (Nov 2, 2007)

I am so so sorry that you are going through this. You've done the right thing and Daisy has known all along how much you love her. She is lucky to have someone like you who is so loving.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, you didn't have to put her down that day. I would have brought her home for some time to say goodbye. To think about things, and decide what was best.

Unless they are in severe/uncontrolled pain, or can't move, etc., then I think it is best to take time, think it over and spend the time with them.

If you hadn't, you'd always question your actions, and you'd never forgive yourself. You have done all you can and saying goodbye is so very hard. 

I just keep thinking how much you've had to go through lately. 

:cry2I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherly,

I'm sorry about the outcome. I'm really sorry that you're having to go through all of this.

If you had done it like the vet said you would have had too many regrets, too many doubts. It would have haunted you forever not to be 100% sure about the diagnosis. And like I told you, there's no way I could ever be against someone taking their pet home. Sure it's hard, but just saying goodbye at the vet's and walking away is not something I ever want to do. We all understand why you took her home. Don't feel bad for having emotions too you know. :hug2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheryl I am sooo sorry for what you and Daisy have been going through. :cry2 My heart is breaking for you and Daisy. She is a beautiful girl. What gorgeous coloring. I know it is hard but please remember all of the good times that you have had with Daisy. You have showered her with love and have made her well being a priority. Not many buns would be so lucky. 

You and Daisy are in my prayers. ink iris::hug:ray:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Cheryl... I'm just devastated for you.:bigtears:

Keeping you and sweet Daisyin my thoughts and prayers.ray:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheryl,

I am so incredibly sorry that you have to go through all of this. Please, please, please don't feel bad for waiting......both of you need this time together...we're praying for you, and we're here for you....take care of yourself....with love, Grace


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2007)

Well i had taken Daisy to see Sally yesterday,she looked at her foot and just shook her head and said 'it really isn't good is it'....Sally has seen all sorts of problems with bunnies,since being involved with them for over 20 years..she's had to deal with a lot of health issues from bunnies that people dump on her.

She was looking..and feeling Daisy's foot and believes the vet is correct in his diagnose,she said she would have loved to haveseen the xrays though,but she said it's more than likely bonecancer because of the issue of the bone being eaten away,she said 'look at this,i can move her foot around',i said 'yeah,that is what the Dr showed me'...you could see by Daisy's reaction that it was hurting her,so she didn't want to stress her out to much,she felt her all over,taking her time to feel this and feel that,she then went on to check the other leg and she was feeling for a bit and i know why,she found a lump on Daisy's leg...the vet never found this lump,actually i don't think he even checked that leg,he just felt her all over for any lumps,but she had none.

Sally said that if she feltDaisy had a chance,she would suggest removing the leg and then givinglots of vitamins and other things to get her back on track,but she said that it wasn't possible in this case,she is certain that the cancer is probably spreading through her body like the Dr had said.

It's justnot what i wanted to hear

Sally could have put Daisy to sleep there and then,but she didn't have the stuff at the time,but she said get her to the vet as soon as possible.

Somehow on monday,i have to say goodbye 

Cheryl


----------



## binkies (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh hun. I'm so sorry. Life is not treating you fair at all. Give the baby extra everything, whatever she wants. And of course extra lovins. Please try to take comfort in knowing she wont be hurting anymore.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know it's going to be an agonizing weekend for you.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2007)

Gosh,i'm going to miss Daisy


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's Daisy giving Sunshine a grooming,looks like Jack is giving Daisy a little kiss too.

Daisy and Sunshine aka Sunny,have this very tight bond,i have never seen two girls love each other as much as those two do..i will always find those two snuggled together all the time..they're not usually to far from each other


----------



## m.e. (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, Cheryl. I'm so sorry :tears2: None of this is fair.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 3, 2007)

That is a sweet picture. 

Cheryl, you do not deserve this, at all. I want to give you a big hug:hug:.

Please update us, is tomorrow Sunday for you? Please know I'm thinking of you both.:bigtears:

Try to be strong, I know it will be very difficult. Know we are with you in thought and prayer.ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh Cheryl...my heart continues to be with you...

PLEASE come online and talk to me if you need a friend, ok? You won't be bothering me...:hearts

ray:


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 3, 2007)

I am so sorry, just read this thread now.....Cheryl you are in my prayers and thoughts tonight......I don't know what else I can say.

urplepansy:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> That is a sweet picture.
> 
> Cheryl, you do not deserve this, at all. I want to give you a big hug:hug:.
> 
> ...



It's saturday night here..10:00pm..thanks Crystal

Thanks Emily, Rosie and Lisa 

Rosie i was going to go on msn this afternoon and see if i could chat with you,but i just couldn't....i just don't know...

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2007)

I just thought i would post a few more pictures...just because

Daisy playing outside...happy times







Silly girl


















Daisy and Jack


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 3, 2007)

What a precious cutie. This really isn't fair. :bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, like everyone else I really don't know what to say. 

This is so sad. I will be thinking of you and Daisy and will say a prayer for both of you. 

Susanray:


----------



## Leaf (Nov 3, 2007)

((hugs))


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't find the words to explain how horrible I feel for you and Daisy. It really does break my heart.

What I will tell you tho, is that I noticed Daisy has had a wonderful life with "friends" and love and playtime in the grass. You have given her a tremendous gift by loving her and caring about how she and other rabbits live.

Again what comes to mind is that there seems to be reasons for these sad losses. Maybe you are needed for something else. Maybe Daisy is educating someone or several people.

It doesn't help the loss, but I hope in time you can find some comfort in those thoughts.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh gosh, I can't think of anything to say, I'm just lost for words. I'm so sorry. :bigtears:. Big hugs from all of us here.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 

This is making me cry. :bigtears:

I wish there was something i could do. Are you absolutely sure that getting the leg removed won't help. It just seems that with all the modern medicins that there's still something we could do to help.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh Cheryl.:sad:There are no words sometimes...:bigtears:



I know exactly how you are feeling Cheryl, just spend as much time with Daisy as you can and show her how much you love her before you have to say goodbye. Thinking of you.:hug:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 3, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> spend as much time with Daisy as you can and show her how much you love her before you have to say goodbye.





That's deffinatly what you should do. 

:bigtears:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 3, 2007)

I understand...it's so hard...no obligations...just if you need a friend...:hearts
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> Rosie i was going to go on msn this afternoon and see if i could chat with you,but i just couldn't....i just don't know...
> 
> Cheryl


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. 

I knew before GingerSpice passed that I was going to lose her - and it was so very hard. I wanted to just hold her close and make each moment last forever.

I'm grateful now that I had that time to love her and that it wasn't a sudden passing where I didn't have warning because it did give me a bit of time to prepare myself to say goodbye and I'm glad now that I had that time.

But it doesn't make that time any easier - it is just so hard when you KNOW you're going to lose a furfriend.

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Nov 3, 2007)

[align=left]She is so beautiful, Cheryl. And Bo is right, I know it doesnt make it hurt any less but you have given her the most wonderful life a bunny could ask for- friends and love and playing in the sunshine.[/align]
Ive always liked this poem, I thought it might bring you some comfort in this difficult time:


[align=center]The Last Battle [/align]

[align=center]If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown [/align]

[align=left]We're here for you hun, whatever you need.
[/align]


----------



## Ivory (Nov 3, 2007)

I read this today, and I liked it.



Do not stand at my grave and weep 
I am not there; I do not sleep. 
I am a thousand winds that blow, 
I am the diamond glints on snow, 
I am the sun on ripened grain, 
I am the gentle autumn rain. 
When you awaken in the morning's hush 
I am the swift uplifting rush 
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there; I did not die.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2007)

*Oh I love this. I think I will save it for when I am sad.*

*Ivory wrote: *


> I read this today, and I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 3, 2007)

(((Cheryl)))

I'm so very sorry to hear about Daisy's prognosis. It's the type of thing that none of us as animal lovers want to hear when our beloved pets become sick, and yet it happens so very often. Your decision to take her home was one that I'm sure many of us here would have done...I know that I would have. When such a diagnosis is made, it hits hard, and it's something that takes an owner time to adjust to...and sometimes those extra days are exactly what both pet and owner need in order to say goodbye.

Daisy has been so blessed to have you as her heart human; there is just so much you have given to her. In a world where so many pets are abandoned, or neglected, or given up when they are less than 'perfect', you have truly been her guardian angel. I do understand just how difficult this all is, but I just wanted to let you know that there is nothing you could have done better, or differently, for her. Bless you for loving your sweet girl...and you know, I truly do believe that our beloved furries do choose us...and Daisy chose very well indeed.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you...and I pray that your pain will be eased with time. :hug2:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2007)

Those poems are just beautiful,they made me cry and i had to go away for a while,but i wiped those tears away and came back.

I have been spending a lot of time with Daisy..it's hard to be with her without me crying all the time..it's sad..very,very sad to know that she's going to leave and go to bunny heaven..it gives me comfort knowing she will be with the others,they will look after her for me.

I have been giving her all her favourite food,you know the yummy stuff that bunnies love..she can have what she wants now,she doesn't have to listen to me anymore by saying 'no Daisy,you cannot have to much of this because you will get fat,young lady',she would give me this look as if to say 'oh mum pleaseee'.

When i had to put Marshy,and Lulu to sleep..i had no choice but to do it there and then..i couldn't bring them home like i did with Daisy,and i think that doing it this way was way to hard.I have come to realize that when i lose a bunny it's gets harder and harder..not easier 

Bo B Bunny* wrote: *


> Again what comes to mind is that there seems to be reasons for these sad losses. Maybe you are needed for something else. Maybe Daisy is educating someone or several people.


Bo,when i had taken Daisy to see Sally,we ended up having a wonderful conversation,she really is lovely,and i was telling her about my bunnies that i have lost,and i don't know why this is happening to me..to my bunnies,everything was just so wonderful not long ago.Sally said that sometimes special people are just picked out for special reasonsthat noone knows why,she has this friend that is sorta going through the same thing as me,so she understands.

A lot of people that have bunnies as pets,don't care about their well being,or they don't worry if that bunny is happy or not,or they don't take it to the vet to seek treatment..my bunnies are spoiled..they go to the vet when they need to,they get so much love from me.

I have always been the weird one in my family,you know that little black sheep,i'm the softie of the family,the over sensitive one that gets her feelings hurt very easy,i'm the shy and softly spoken girl.

My brother and sister still call me their baby sister,because i'm the youngest and i'm the one who got spoiled rotten.I was telling my brother Steven about all the sadness i have been going through with my bunnies..do you know what he said?.....'grow some balls and be strong'..that's my brother for ya...that's his way of trying to cheer me up.

This is hard guys,very very hard 

Cheryl


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 3, 2007)

One thing that helped me when my beloved BK passed away just a few weeks ago ( I am still hurting so much) was that in his physical form he could get sick and die, but once he had crossed over, he could never leave me again.

He will always be with me in spirit, he is with me when I think of him, he is free and he is happy.

I hope you will be okay soon, am keeping you in my thoughts today and as I cook, clean and look after my children, I know you are out there, hurting and I am so sorry. 

Daisy is beautiful and she always will beurplepansy:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Your decision to take her home was one that I'm sure many of us here would have done...I know that I would have. When such a diagnosis is made, it hits hard, and it's something that takes an owner time to adjust to...and sometimes those extra days are exactly what both pet and owner need in order to say goodbye.



You know,i was kind of scared of what everyone here would think of me by bringing her home..i didn't know if it was the right thing to do or not...i was so confused,but when i came home from the vet that first day,i was here telling you guys first about Daisy

Thanks Lisa :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## Haley (Nov 3, 2007)

I know I would have done the exact same thing Cheryl. In a heartbeat. 

We're all here for you.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Haley

I just gave Daisy a nice wholeyummy babycarrot to eat,she's munching happily away at the moment


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, Cheryl, I would probably have brought her home as well. Sometimes we have to take that time to think and to say goodbye. I hope I am never faced with such a thing but unfortunately it can be a part of having pets. I'm really glad you had this time with her.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 4, 2007)

my heart goes out to you. wE hope hey live forever, and never want them sick, and often wish they would decide for us, but there does come a time when we have to decide when is right unfortunally. 

not that you wanted it to be this way, but the one good thing is you can spoil them and extra treat them with everything they "shouldn't" have. I do fine a bit more reward in that part. Alot of my guys are seniors right now, and I've had my fair share of losses, planned and suprizes. As well as loosing my elderly dog a few months ago. Each and every one is hard, but at the same time each and every loss is different. Don't feel bad about being the "baby" having a sweet kind caring heart is one of the things that makes you, well you, and you don't have to applogize for being yourself. There are others out here who feel your pain and know your losses and while we can not be there with you in body we are there with you in spirit to suport you in your time of need, hugs--Gabby


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2007)

I just came on here for a bit,i woke up at 6:00am this morning with Daisy still on my mind,my stomache is churning...but as i turned on the pc,i noticed that it wasn't 6:00am it was 7:00am...daylight savings started here a week ago,and i haven't turned my clock in my room forward yet (slack huh!),but i just forgot this morning,all i can think about at the moment is Daisy 

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2007)

*Gabby wrote: *


> Each and every one is hard, but at the same time each and every loss is different.


This is so hard,today is the day:bigtears:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 4, 2007)

There are many of us who are thinking of Daisy. Iam following the posts, and to let you know I feel the sadness and pain you have.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 4, 2007)

I just read all of this about Daisy..I have been concentrating on Gabriel and not much else. 

I am so very very sorry that you have to go through all of this. Recently so many bunnies on the forum have been very sick and had to PTS or died. 
Daisy is lucky that she had her life with you because you really did save her from the petshop. 

I know you will grieve.. but the life she had with you was a life in which she was loved and thats what counts. My thoughts are with both of you:angelandbunny:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 4, 2007)

I forgot that your day starts earlier. It's still Sunday here.

I'll be thinking of you, I'm sure we all are. You're doing the best you can for her, and soon she'll be in a better place.:rainbow:

Lots of hugs for you and Daisy.

:sad:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 4, 2007)

I can only send you my love and my hugs... I am sorry. :tears2::hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 4, 2007)

Still thinking of you...I'm so sorry Cheryl...Daisy


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2007)

Daisy has gone

Time of death..11:15am

As much as i tried to prepare myself,i'm completely shattered

:bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free Sweet Daisy.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 4, 2007)

Poor Daisy...I'm so sorry this happened!!!

Binky free little one. ray::in tears:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Cheryl...I'm here for you if you need me...

:bigtears::hug:


----------



## EdieRabbit (Nov 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that, Cheryl. She was a beautiful bun. You did the right thing, although I doubt itmade it any easier. You are in everyone's prayers! 

Goodbye, for now Sweet Daisy Bun...:bunnyangel:

....and hugs to you, Cheryl :hug2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Cheryl. You did the right thing, I know that doesn't make it any easier at all.

Binky free sweet Daisy:rainbow:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 4, 2007)

Even sitting here waiting for the news, and even thinking it was already fact, reading it was still devastating. I'm in tears. :cry1:

So sorry, Cheryl. ink iris:

RIP Daisy.:rip: You had a great life. 



sas :tears2:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know how much more my heart can hurt

I got these pictures,just before we were about to leave,sorry for the sad look,i had been crying all morning












:bigtears:


----------



## JimD (Nov 4, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cheryl. :bigtears:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm so sorry.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 4, 2007)

Goodbye Daisy. :bigtears:

Binky free sweet bunny. :bunnyangel: Forever in our hearts. :hearts

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## f_j (Nov 4, 2007)

I am so sorry. I don't really know what to say...I hope you can take comfort in knowing so many are thinking of you and Daisy right now. She was a beautiful, much-loved bunny who had a great life thanks to you.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cheryl. I'm crying here with you.

Binky free Daisy. You were loved by so many people around the world.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh Cheryl....know how much we love you and are praying for you right now. Isn't it amazing how much you can hurt and yet not bleed? Daisy is so lucky to have had you in her life...and you gave her so much love right up to when she crossed over to where you will meet her again. She's free, and waiting for you. :rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::cry4::angelandbunny:ray: With our love from the states...Grace and the buns


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cheryl...my heart is breaking for you.:bigtears:



:in tears:Binkie free Daisy, Ruby will takecare of you.:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## Haley (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I am so so sorry. :bigtears:

Rest in peace angel-girl. You have many bunny friends waiting for you :bunnyangel:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 5, 2007)

:bigtears:I'm sooo sorry.



:sad:Binky free Daisy. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 5, 2007)

No words Cheryl...:sad:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 5, 2007)

Im so sorry :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2007)

How could you NOT have a sad look...knowing what was coming?

I'm so glad you had the time to get the pictures.

My heart is hurting with you right now - I know your grief is so great. Please know that you're in our thoughts here and in our prayers.

Peg*




cheryl13 wrote: *


> I don't know how much more my heart can hurt
> 
> I got these pictures,just before we were about to leave,sorry for the sad look,i had been crying all morning
> 
> :bigtears:


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 6, 2007)

Thinking of you Cheryl! urplepansy::rainbow:

Please take care of yourself.
I hope you have a friend to talk to or a partner who can just listen.
RO is brilliant and there are so many people who care so deeply for you but you may need some one on one comfort.
Time will help but right now maybe sleep, a long walk and doing something in memory of your darling Daisy.



I myself am just almost beyond words with loss at this time and know exactly how you feel.

I am taking a break from being online for a bit so I can take good careof the family, but I HAD to see if you were okay.

I am so sorry for your loss and feel very close to you even though I am thousands of miles away.
You are in our thoughts, God Blessink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2007)

I tried..i tried so hard to help Daisy..i just couldn't accept the vets diagnoses,i didn't want to believe him,somehow in my mind he was wrong..and when he said that there's nothing that can be done for Daisy,i didn't listen,i didn't want to listen,the tears just fell and i cried "no" 

Like i said before,he said it's probably best to put her to sleep there and then,i have never felt so selfish beforeby taking her home with me,the vet reluctantly let me take her home though.

I still kept thinking that the vet was wrong,and that Daisy just had a bad infection or something and the Dr just got it wrong.

On the way to see Sally that day,i kinda prepared myself..well i tried to prepare myself..but i know i got my hopes up to high as well.

I stood in Sally's loungeroom that day and cried,because i had nowhere else to turn to,this was it...i couldn't do anything more for Daisy 

Oh gosh i somehow drove back home,i felt like i was all alone on that road,even though it was busy,i couldn't stop thinking about Daisy.

So that was it,nothing i could do 

My son Anthony was home yesterday,he's the one who took the pictures,we took so many of her..and Anthony kept saying 'come on,we have to go','just a few more' i kept saying,i was finding it very hard,i just didn't want to let her go.

You know it was very hard yesterdaymorning..Daisy was with Sunshine as usual,and i had to find the strength in meto pick her up and take her away from Sunny,i cried and said 'i'm sorry Sunshine..so,so sorry' .

Sunshine won't sit with any bunny at the moment,she's just sitting in the spot that her and Daisy would be,i think she's sad 



I know while i was going through this with Daisy,my posts must have sounded like i was going crazy or something,i guess you could say that..i was desperate for Daisy just to be ok 

:bigtears:i'm feeling this tremendous sadness at the moment.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

no, you sounded like a mama that is desperate to save her little bunner.

There's no shame in that at all. If only everyone could have that type of love in their lives..... all would be good in the world.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cheryl... I don't know what to say.

I too have had some losses in the passing months. Over the summer I lost Wildfire and one of my fosters with in weeks of each other. I then lost two former fosters who had moved on to other foster homes, but still lived in my heart.

It's rough. You feel like you will never get over it, and that it will hurt for ever. You blame yourself and think that if you had seen some symptom sooner or just paid more attention, things would be different. But there's nothing that can be changed. You just have to have faith that you did your best.

Your bunnies love you and you love them. That is the best gift in the world, even if it is not as long as we would like. Take the time that you had and cherish it.

--Dawn


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2007)

You know,i came on the forum this morning to write a message,and without realizing i looked at the time and it said 11:10..just 5 mins later and my Daisy would be gone all over again...i quickly got outta here


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 6, 2007)

You sounded more sane than I will sound when my Missy goes:cry1:...

You are stronger than you think Cheryl:hug:, you really are.

I appreciate all the things you've said here, and those pictures too, that had to be hard.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2007)

*aurora369 wrote: *

It's rough. You feel like you will never get over it, and that it will hurt for ever. You blame yourself and think that if you had seen some symptom sooner or just paid more attention, things would be different. But there's nothing that can be changed. You just have to have faith that you did your best.



Dawn,i had been thinking non stop about why i hadn't noticed anything different about Daisy.

The leg that was affected,is the leg that has no hip joint,and after her op she never used that leg properly anyway,she couldn't hop on it like her normal leg,she kinda had it stuck out and just sorta balanced with it,the vet said that she will learn to use her leg ina different way,so this is why i didn't really notice anything different in her,she never limped or anything like that.Why didn't she give me some kind of a sign,that something was wrong,why,why,why!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh Cheryl

The only thing that I can offer here is that she didn't want you to notice it. As buns are prey animals, they do their absolute best to hide an illness or injury, for as long as they can. 

She was telling you to not worry about her, perhaps...:?


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2007)

I just feel terrible for Daisy,if only she had let me know something sooner,it was only when she started dragging her foot,and i'm guessing the cancer had already taken it's toll on her foot by then...my poor..poor Daisy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 6, 2007)

:bigtears:Know I'm thinking of you, Cheryl and you, Daisy

We told ya we'd go through this with you and be here for you. And we are.:hug:









I have to go to bed now..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

Cheryl, many times cancer is so quick to develop when the symptoms _do_ appear it's too late.

That's why they ask that women get mammograms yearly after 40 (when it becomes more of a threat) because we can't even sometimes FEEL it and then suddenly it's stage 4 cancer.

You didn't do anything wrong. Don't question yourself another moment.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 6, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> I just feel terrible for Daisy,if only she had let me know something sooner,it was only when she started dragging her foot,and i'm guessing the cancer had already taken it's toll on her foot by then...my poor..poor Daisy



i share this just to let you know you may have never had time. we had an animal come in with sore lame leg, had xrays, couldn't find anything, came back 2 weeks later do do a biopsy on the leg and the cancer was very visable, and had spread through out the body, from a slight pain to 2 weeks later fully involved, this was a young animalas well.Iknow it is the most natural thing to blame yourself, but I tell you it is not your fault and you are not to blame. You gave her a wonderful loving home for the remainder of her life and that is what is important.

"To the world you might be one person but to oneanimal you might be the world"

any chance or change you do for the better in the interest of someone else be they furred, scally , feathered or human, makes you a better person. We are only human, not gods we can only do so much. Please do not beat yourself up. with kind thoughts--Gabby


----------



## birdlover (Nov 6, 2007)

Cheryl,
I'm brand new to bunnies and this website. I read your whole ordeal and it tore me up inside. Now I'm seeing how one of these darling little creatures can touch your life so. Apparently, you've lost not one, not two, but THREE buns in just a short period of time! My heart goes out to you but I have to agree with others here...you gave Daisy a wonderful life and she knew you loved her so. She's on the other side of the rainbow bridge now with a lot of other bunnies and she's HOPPING AROUND again!! I find the best therapy is to love on the ones I have left. I hope you feel better soon! ((((Cheryl))))

Ellen


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh Cheryl...I know just what you mean...Peg and I both go over the "what more could we have done" scenerio...but both in your situation and ours, there was just nothing more that could have been done. Daisy's leg could have gone unnoticed so much longer...Drew passed within MINUTES of Peg noticing she wouldn't make it through the night (when before that, she's been just FINE...no noticable signs of illness).

I know with you, like I do with Peg, and I do with myself...we do anything we possibly can for our babies. And as far as keeping her with yourself for a few more days...there's ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with that. I'm absolutely CERTAIN Daisy understood...she's seen what you've been through...and probably was hoping you wouldn't even notice her leg, because I'm sure she knew how hard all this would be for you.

I'm still here for you...:hug:...and always will be.

Love always,

Rosie*


----------



## cheryl (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys,thankyou so,so much,just thankyou again for putting up with me through all this.

I still feel so terribly sad and i'm at such a loss with Daisy's death..i cannot stop thinking about that awful day,as i was driving her to the vet,tears streaming down my face..going through that with Daisy was torture,i couldn't do nothing but think about Daisy and what i was going to do,i got very, very,very desperate...i knew i was going to lose her and there was absolutely nothing i could do for her,but i tried 

My heart feels very heavy with a lot of pain at the moment,it still hasn't recovered from being broken,it feels like it is just continually breaking into tiny little pieces over and over again.



Oh Daisy..what do i do now?!


Another of one ofmy last pictures of Daisy






I held onto her so tight that morning,i just didn't want to let hergo 

Cheryl


----------



## Leaf (Nov 7, 2007)

((hugs))


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 7, 2007)

:sad: :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 8, 2007)

When Daisy had her hip joint removed back in August 04,she was never able to binky after that because of having no joint,just muscle.I had never heard of doing such a procedure on an animal before,but the vet said to me that it has been done in cats and dogs with great success,but she had never dealt with doing the procedure on a bunny before,and then she had to get a specialist to come in to do the op for Daisy,Daisy didn't do to well while she was under,but she managed to pull through and she showed us all just how strong she really was.

Daisy had this big scar that went along her hip,i wish i had taken some pictures,she looked so pitiful when i brought her home,but at least i didn't have to keep her in a small cage,the more exercise she got,the better it was for her leg to start working again,but she wasn't allowed a huge space,so i just kept her in the loungeroom with the door shut...and i was just so amazed,because she was walking on it,but it was stuck way out because it was all new to her,and she just learned to use it another way.The more she used it the better she was able to control her leg,and then as time went by,she stopped having it stuck out as far,she was sucha little wonder bunny

Ohh and a few days after her op,she pulled out two of her stitches,and her wound was gaping open,oh my gosh,i nearly died..so of we go to the vet and the Drhad to restitch her up,Aww my poor girl had to wear an e collar,and she hated it to bits,the first time i put it on her she went crazy,she was running everywhere,and all i could think about was her hurting her leg while she was running around,but eventually she got used to it,well you could say..she put up with it!,my poor girl had to have it on for about two weeks,but i took it of so she could clean herself and everything,but only while i was watching her,when i couldn't watch her then i had to put it back on,and i hated doing that to her,but it was better to be safe than sorry.

She couldn't run fast or anything like that,couldn't hop on her right leg,but she amazed me by her will power,it also amazed me how she learn't to use her leg in a different way,she also learned how to run just a little,she would do this little run around the backyard,she really was my little wonder bunny.

Daisy is now up in Rainbow Bridge..binking away

So many memories

Cheryl


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 8, 2007)

:rainbow:ink iris:Binky Free Daisy.

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I am just catching up on this, and I can't tell you how sorry I am. I am crying here, both for Daisy and for you. The pictures of her just show what a lovely life you gave her, and, at the end of the day, I think we all want to hold on to our babies for as long as possible.

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 8, 2007)

ray:I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers and with you and your family.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheryl,

Thanks for sharing your memories of your precious girl, and for the lovely photos....I'm thinking of you and praying that you are healing...don't be too hard on yourself....you need to let what you are feeling come out....I know you will hurt for a long time....but I pray that your pain will subside and be replaced by happy memories of your time with Daisy.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry. :bigtears:

Binky free!! :rip:


----------

